# How many cheat meals a week?



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

*How many cheat meals a week?*​
0 37.69%1-2 2256.41%3-4 820.51%5-6 37.69%6-7 00.00%8+ (i require a heart attack)37.69%


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Curious of how many 'cheat meals' people have per week (if any) !

Personally out of the 45-50 meals i have a week, i generally have about 3-4 cheat meals (these being anytthing from a chinese, curry, or a burger king etc) 

I love food, and will never quit my takeaways!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

probably about 80% of my meals are cheat meals.......

oops....


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Since january i have never had more than 2 cheat meals in a week. Sometimes i dont have any!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

1-2 for me. ive had one this week. had a large big mac meal yesterday. im loving it.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

"8+ (i require a heart attack)" great option.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

voted 1-2 but really going to try and keep it to 1 every 14 days until I can consider myself lean.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

once a week  usually on weekends


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm currently on a strict diet Mon-Fri and have Sat-Sun off my diet but don't go silly though...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

On a diet ill binge for a full day... In the off season I eat pretty clean 90% of the time.

If you cheat more then 1 day per week in off season its not a cheat your just a fat dirty bulker lol

I have tried both methods and as a combative guy its much better to stay lean and keep clean as when prep starts its a lot easier


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

3-4

Even on cheat meals I try to pick the protein option. Lifes to be enjoyed, can't be too strict on yourself.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I do 1-2 cheat meals a week. I follow Lyle McDonalds idea of 1-2 cheats meals when at high BF then as you get lower, remove cheat meals and have a cheat day instead.

Anyway, I just had a kebab :beer:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

1 cheat meal normally. And normally carb up once week aswell.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

In all the years I've actually been conscious of what food is going into my mouth, I've never had cheat meals/days. But I'm an uptight cnut...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As many as l require TBH...

I dont have the luxury of good food to hand


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Drink sat night,eat lots on a sunday done


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Drink sat night,eat lots on a sunday done


Similar to me mate. I crave sh*t food when hungover. Today i've had an appauling cheat day! Todays food has consisted of...

2 Scoops whey

KFC big daddy meal + popcorn chicken snackbox

5 packets of crisps

2 twirls

chicken pie, roast potatoes, broccoli

Thats with low appetite too absolutely appauling. I feel even worse. But it tasted good


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Had a curry the other night, a huge cookie the other night then a load of popcorn, malteesers and ice creqam at the flicks last night! Opps...the rest of the time I eat healthy though!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not really into cheating, just swop Sat evening meal for a bun or piece of cake as usual have a nephew/niece birthday party to attend so works well.

Are there any fat loss benefits to cheat meals? Does it have any positive effect on the metabolism?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I really enjoy eating clean so don't really have a need to cheat as such. Occasionally I have a beer but it's usually only one and then the novelty wears off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

once a week for me sunday day of rest and carbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i usually cheat within my macros if possible, thats why i usually stay away from things like pizza, naan bread, chips etc and stick to chicken tikka in pitta from chippy, fried chicken, fish etc


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

None.

I don't really have a concept of cheat meals. I work on the principle that if I'm getting my macros in range & most of my diet is based on good quality wholefood, then there is room in my diet for the odd pasty or burger without thinking of those meals as 'cheats'

I don't booze any more & don't really have a sweet tooth, so there isn't really anything I eat that's *completely* devoid of nutrition. If we go out for a curry, I'll order whatever I like and it's just 50g protein, 75g fat and 100g carbs. Bit heavy on the salt & calories maybe, but the rest of my diet balances that just fine.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Probably have one every day or every other day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> On a diet ill binge for a full day... In the off season I eat pretty clean 90% of the time.
> 
> If you cheat more then 1 day per week in off season its not a cheat your just a fat dirty bulker lol
> 
> I have tried both methods and as a combative guy its much better to stay lean and keep clean as when prep starts its a lot easier


How lean is lean then? Pscarb must have dropped over 40 pounds in his contest preps this year.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've eaten pork scratchings, crisps and drank chocolate milk today - want to know my macros

99g fat

209g protein

141g carbs

2510 cals tbh this has been the worst day this week and 2-300 cals more than I'd hoped for, but still not immensely bad!! I am not a one for going on an all out cheat and demolishing tons of biscuits and cakes etc


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a cheat day. All day from morning till midnight. Look forward to it!

Then takes me 3-4 days to shed the water ha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

a cheat meal for me would be something like a pub lunch...ie fillet steak and chips, onion rings ect, still getting all the goodness but avin some nice food


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Every meal is a cheat meal.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Sunday Cheat day, Basically a full day of [email protected]!! So minimum 4 cheat meals lol... Then murder the gym and diet for the rest of the week!!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Once a week cheat! Keeps me sain!


----------

